# Destin/Shalimar



## Naturecoastfly (Mar 26, 2019)

Family booked a house over that way for the weekend. Figured it would be fun to take the new boat over to crab island. 

Not looking for spots but is it worth bringing the push pole and a fly rod this time of year? I don’t think the tarpon have shown up this far north yet and I assume it’s getting a little warm for tailing reds?


----------



## Skram (Feb 8, 2019)

Tarpon are there. I’ve seen a few posted this week. Plenty of variety to chase inshore and nearshore also. Reds, Jacks, Bonita, etc


----------



## Naturecoastfly (Mar 26, 2019)

Roger that. Is time better spent on the beaches or up in the bays? 

Honestly doubt i will be able to fish more than a morning or an afternoon but fishing is still fishing even if it was an hour I’d rather do that than sit on the beach.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Beach is all weather dependent, do not take a skiff out front unless surf forecast says “flat”as it will kick up worse in the afternoon even if the forecast says 0-1. Especially on an outgoing tide. That pass is nothing to mess with.

Bays or beach will be decentjust play the wind and go fish. I would not expect to find tailing redfish as it’s not really a thing over there.


----------

